# Nissan Murano Alternator



## brittanymusick227 (1 mo ago)

So I bought a used 2015 Nissan Murano platinum 7 months ago. I had to get a new alternator and battery a month after I got it wich cost almost 1500 dollars. 6 months later the alternator goes out again so I take it back to the place that fixed it and the alternator was under warranty but the labor wasn't so I paid around 700 for the labor. Two days later my car breaks down again so I take it to Nissan and they tell me it's the alternator again. That the aftermarket alternator isn't compatible with my car and as long as they keep putting an aftermarket alternator in my car it will keep breaking down. But here's the kicker Nissan doesn't have any OEM alternators in stocks. They are on back order and it could be a month before they will have the part. So here I am stuck with no car after not having a car for two weeks all because my car has to have an OEM alternator and they don't know when they will be able to get the part in. Why is this happening how can they not have the part.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The part isn't available for the same reason you still can't get baby formula. There are probably hundreds of them anchored with a container ship somewhere or sitting on a dock with no truck transport available. I'm afraid that needs to be taken up with Brandon or whoever else in DC you'd care to blame. I can only tell you there are _lots_ of back-ordered parts, not just alternators, and the situation isn't getting any better. I'd be more concerned with why they charged you labor for the second one (only fly-by-night rebuilders and parts stores don't reimburse labor for failed remans) and whether there's an underlying problem for the repeated failures which they aren't diagnosing correctly. Might be time for you to find a different shop.


----------



## DutchWraps (3 mo ago)

That is really high for labor regardless. I can have my alternator and battery swapped out in under an hour in my Pathfinder. Parts are less than $500 for the most expensive battery and alternator available. 
I am not familiar with the Murano engine layout but it must be much more difficult to access. 
Here is a Nissan parts dealer with your alternator available, $426 -$75 core (You get $75 back after you send in your bad Alt).





Alternator for 2015 Nissan Murano | Nissan Parts Store







www.nissanparts.cc


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

DutchWraps said:


> I am not familiar with the Murano engine layout but it must be much more difficult to access.


Muranos are _way_ more difficult to access. At a minimum, the subframe needs to drop and the A/C compressor needs to come loose. Even with professional tricks and equipment it's about a 3 hour job.


----------



## DutchWraps (3 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Muranos are _way_ more difficult to access. At a minimum, the subframe needs to drop and the A/C compressor needs to come loose. Even with professional tricks and equipment it's about a 3 hour job.


I really love my Pathfinders (All 3) they are very well built and easy to work on, also parts are very common=cheap 🤙


----------



## sfm153 (11 mo ago)

DutchWraps said:


> I really love my Pathfinders (All 3) they are very well built and easy to work on, also parts are very common=cheap 🤙


Are the center LED Driving Lights on the Pathfinder on the left stock or aftermarket? I have stock driving lights on my '04 Murano but need some for my '18 F-150 that has a stock bumper with no cutouts for driving lights. I think a set like that might work well.
View attachment 10118

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DutchWraps (3 mo ago)

sfm153 said:


> Are the center LED Driving Lights on the Pathfinder on the left stock or aftermarket? I have stock driving lights on my '04 Murano but need some for my '18 F-150 that has a stock bumper with no cutouts for driving lights. I think a set like that might work well.
> View attachment 10118


That is an aftermarket lightbar, it is 1 strip with a plastic shield in the center. It was already on the PF when I bought it-not sure the brand yet-I will be removing it soon to install on one of the PFs I drive.
You could also get a "bull bar" with a built in light bar. ✌ Products - Front End Protection - Bull Bars - Max Beacon Bull Bar


----------

